# Not too spammy, I hope, but I'm giving away audiobooks



## SkyWarrior (Dec 24, 2015)

Folks, I hope this isn't too spammy for you.  With all the headaches with epe, I haven't posted about my publishing company's audiobook raffle going on.  Basically, we're giving away one copy each of our top five audiobooks: The Lost Enforcer, Modern Sorcery, Acheron Highway, Samurai Son, and Gate of Souls.  These books are full length and are either Science Fiction, Urban Fantasy, or Heroic Fantasy.   One of the books, Samurai Son, is my own novel.  

That being said, you need to go to http://gvwy.io/5rbhubc and sign up for the giveaway.  No, you don't have to purchase a thing. You can get a second entry if you tweet our contest.  There are only 10 hours left in the raffle.

The only thing I really collect is email for occasional email newsletters (I'm really bad at getting those out) and for sending you the codes to get your Audible book.  I do not sell email addresses, nor do I spam, so your email address is safe. And if you get a newsletter you don't want, you can opt out with mail chimp (we use that).

Basically, you have nothing to lose and I give a few more people the chance at winning some cool audiobooks.


----------

